# Need subs for this summer season



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Need snow plow subs for the july - auguest season... anyone?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

April fools!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm in. PM me!!!!! LOL


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Sure I'll take it. I require a $500.00 non-refundable deposit, once the deposit is exhasted we expect payment within 15 working days. PM contracts if interested.


----------

